# data points



## cathyflower (Apr 20, 2012)

If a newborn, toddler comes in and the parent gives information do you give data points for " discussing with someone other than patient". Is there any references where I can find the information? Thanks


----------



## andersee (May 1, 2012)

I would not because, in determinine the LOS, we are evaluating the amount of work the provider did in order to diagnose and treat the patient. Obtaining history from someone other than the patient implies, to me, additional work beyond the normal visit. In this case, the provider conducts a routine Q&A with the parents in lieu of the patient. This conversation is not in addition to one with the patient or an additional phone call.

That's my 2 cents but it's just my opinion and I have no supporting evidence


----------



## cathyflower (May 1, 2012)

Thank you for your help...I agree


----------

